# Anything comparable to IAMS Low Residue?



## bsoxluvr (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi everyone,

My German Shepard/Ridgeback is 5 years old and has had problems with his stool all of his life. I have tried a number of allergy formulas from the top brands (Innova, Avoderm and such), but they only seem to work for a few months, then he goes back to having issues.

I took a loose stool sample to his vet and they said there was nothing wrong with him, but suggested he try the Iams Low Residue. It has worked wonders, but I am reading that is is very bad for him, and to be honest, it is bad for my wallet at almost $80 a month. 

Has anyone had a similar problem they have found a solution to?


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

bsoxluvr said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My German Shepard/Ridgeback is 5 years old and has had problems with his stool all of his life. I have tried a number of allergy formulas from the top brands (Innova, Avoderm and such), but they only seem to work for a few months, then he goes back to having issues.
> 
> ...


My cocker passed from inflammatory bowel disease and honestly no food ever made him well once he was sick. However we had better results with Low Residue. Intestinal problems can be so complex that stabilization should be the goal and if LR helps I'd stay with it. If you have an urge to supplement, and I did, add only one thing at a time like fish oil or a probiotic/enzyme.

I know it rubs wrong to feed IAMS but for some reason the same crappy ingredients they put in the supermarket food seem to work in the very expensive food the vet sells. 

Good luck. It takes a lot of love to take care of a dog with ongoing tummy problems.


----------



## josh83 (Jan 26, 2010)

Try Wellness Simple Soloutions http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/dog_wellness_simple_food_solutions_salmon.html

I have my dog on it and it works great. She was vomiting on her other food but isn't anymore on this one.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

It is super low in calories, only 250 a cup and very fluffy at only 2.6 ounces per cup measure. I wonder if that is the magic to it.

How many cups and calories did you feed of some of the other foods you tried compared to this food?


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I have been trained to keep my dogs lean, and seldom have had loose stool problems. I read that overfeeding can cause it. You might try going back to less of something else you tried. 

Note, I have had dogs do very well on regular Iams.


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

Never underestimate the power of digestive enzymes. They help break down food and regulate digestion. If your dog has been on disagreeable foods for a long time and his digestive system has been taxed severely and is unable to produce adequate amounts of enzymes, then symptoms like IDB, indigestion and bloat can happen. 

IAMS low residue has only 7% crude protein and while the ingredients are really that bad, do you think a 7% protein food is really good for your dog? 

I understand that high protein content can cause loose stools, so try a food with mid-range protein content, like Natural Balance or Acana. Feed a little less of the food, add digestive enzymes and pumpkin or coconut flakes with a little olive oil.


----------

